# My experance with sweeping and and compiny support



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

After running an AirCub for the last 4 years.
The Elgin AirCub was a fine machine but I had a lot of problems with the dealer network that I am allowed to work with. I am in Alaska and restricted to a dealer in Anchorage as Elgin runs what is called a protected market. You must buy from the dealer in your area, You can not even buy from the factory without the dealer in your area getting credit. What turned me against the local dealer was the lye's the salesman keep telling me for the year the machine was under warranty. I still run the AirCub and it is still a fine machine. It just has bad support. (like there are parts that are no longer available for it and it is only 4 years old).

To make a long story short I ordered a new Victory Mark ll last spring. every option available including right and left curb broom. I could not take advantage of there 0% interest because again I am in Alaska (must be a foreign country to some down there). so I opted for the $3000 cash back. My wife and I drove down the Alcan to Tacoma, Wa. and left 1 of our cars there. We then flew to Huntsville, AL. ware the sweeper was waiting for us. The people at Victory were great. They put us up for the night at a very nice motel and fed us both days we were there. We then drove the Mark ll to Atlanta, then Kentucky, then Back through Tennessee, through Oklahoma, Stopped for a week in Colorado at my daughters house, then north to Portland OR. to visit my son for a week. On to Tacoma ware I bought a car hauler trailer and towed it back up the Alkan to Skagway, AK. then on to the ferry back to Juneau. 7000 miles on the sweeper without a problem but then again we never fired up the back part during the trip.
There sales rep called me twice durning the trip to make sure every thing was going ok. We got back into Juneau the first of Oct. I have sense ran the sweeper 4 nights a week for the last month again with out any problems. The sales rep has called twice sense we have been back again just checking on things.
This unit has a 5 year warranty unlike any of the other sweepers out there. I asked what kind of service I could expect living up here and was told any parts I needed would be sent over night to me and If I could not install them they would send someone to do the work ASAP or I could take it to anyone I felt was competent to work on it and they would reimburse them or even me for my time spent on it. 
So far I think Victory people are running a class act. And the machine is everything they claim it to be.


----------



## mike_dmt (Oct 14, 2008)

What made you choose the Victory over, say a Schwarze?


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Service, (They will send some one to me if needed to repair it for 5 years)

Warranty, 5 years.

seem to be better built, (I had access to one to look it over before I made up my mind)

Family run business not a big cooperation ware you are just a number.

Cat aux motor, There is a Cat dealer here if needed and they will honer the 5 year warranty on the motor and controls.

The owner (mike) his father started Schwarze, Mike ran Schwarze for years then the co was sold to a big cooperation. So he has the background of both co,s.

and they are willing to accept feedback on there machine to make it better.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Good for you Dwan. Good hearing from you and glad to hear you got a chance to tour the country. Hope you enjoyed the sights. 

Guys, I haven't bought or even done a demo on a Victory yet, but I can tell you from buying parts off them they are top notch. Called them for some parts for a Schwartz we bought used. Great to deal with and reasonable. Competitive market in this current economy, but service sells 9/10 times. There is always the one guy that is price oriented and will not be loyal if the other guy is a nickel cheaper, but the other 9 are going to back you 100% of the time if your service is there. Victory service certainly appears to be there. 

Dwan, make some money with that machine and keep us updated. Don't get a lot of action on the sweeping side of plowsite.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

What does a sweeper like that victory run new


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

To get a current price give them a call. They have several models to choose from and the price vary s depending on options. 
I have about 85K invested in this one.


----------

